# New Topic



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some times this is such a tough topic so feel free to share or ask questions on; When to Say Good Bye, comfort care until the day comes, What should I ask my Vet and what do I do if I don't think I can handle the last moments.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a good idea!!!!!


----------



## Luvmygsd's (May 19, 2008)

My husband and I recently struggled with this. Our 9 yr. old girl, the smartest, kindest GSD became very lame and painful with arthritis. Pain meds worked a little, but our sweet girl had one love in life....to play fetch with us. She lived for that! She did not understand she had to slow down, she wanted to run as a young dog! When we did not play with her, she was sad, thinking she did wrong. When we did play, she would run to get the toy, and then cry when returning it. This broke our hearts! I was researching when to decide to say good bye. This phrase struck me hard..."Dogs like to live a happy, fun, pain free life. When your dog can no longer do this, it is time." She was not happy, she could not play and she was in pain, probably more than we knew. We decided we were keeping her around for us, and made the decision to say good-bye. IT WAS SO HARD, but we know she is waiting for us at the Rainbow bridge with a frisbe in her mouth and she will run to us like a young pup again!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This is a great thread. I am going to be volunteering for a pet loss support group through a local shelter soon. My major is Social Work but I am going to be a bereavement counselor, so I have just taken classes on Death, Dying and Bereavement. I dont feel that there is enough support for pet loss for people.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanniThis is a great thread. I am going to be volunteering for a pet loss support group through a local shelter soon. My major is Social Work but I am going to be a bereavement counselor, so I have just taken classes on Death, Dying and Bereavement. I dont feel that there is enough support for pet loss for people.



That is wonderful!! it is so hard when you lose a pet whom you love dearly


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for this, Val.


----------



## trouble (Oct 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerSome times this is such a tough topic so feel free to share or ask questions on; When to Say Good Bye, comfort care until the day comes, What should I ask my Vet and what do I do if I don't think I can handle the last moments.
> 
> Val


How can you NOT handle the "last moments"? What would you do if it was your daughter or son? 

Life sucks, then it ends! Give those you love, and who love you, the honor of your presence. Crying is expected and accepted. do it, make it less stressful for your loved one, then go on living, with their fond memories.


----------

